
To actually ship software, add constraints - wkoszek
https://www.koszek.com/blog/2017/06/28/to-actually-ship-software-add-constraints/#.WVPLK2UubY0.hackernews
======
metasean
I had a professor who was adamant that we think of all design as "Constraint-
based design". I've definitely found it a useful approach - but I still
benefit from the reminder to use it in personal projects.

~~~
wkoszek
In my case it was pretty much always the opposite: "assume the program takes
infinite amount of data..." with one exception: entrepreneurship class.

